# Goat Ewes on Form



## elago (Feb 19, 2019)

Loving the way my goat ewes are looking this time of the year in Sub saharan Africa.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

me like!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well Done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome. 

Goat ewes?
We call them Does here.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Very beautiful!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Nice looking doe, your herd looks great!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Goat ewes?
> We call them Does here.


Most likely a language translation glitch.
I think his does in the background show a very high quality


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

elago could you tell us about the fence wire you are using? i have never seen any thing like it. where did you get it?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

"Goat ewes" is just the term they use in Africa. I've actually seen people on CL (in TX of course (rofl)) call their female goats "ewes" too. 

They look so nice, whatever you are feeding them is definitely working!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Goat_Scout said:


> "Goat ewes" is just the term they use in Africa. I've actually seen people on CL (in TX of course (rofl)) call their female goats "ewes" too.
> 
> I learn something new every day
> 
> They look so nice, whatever you are feeding them is definitely working!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: OK


----------

